# Europa League Final preview 🏆 Eintracht Frankfurt 🇩🇪 v Rangers 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿



## FTN (May 18, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurt  *Martin Hinteregger & Ramaj miss out. Lindstrom & da Costa are available once more and in the squad. N'Dicka came off against Mainz, but has recovered.

*Rangers  *Kemar Roofe is available having trained yesterday. Jack & Aribo have also recovered. Morelos, Hagi, Helander & Simpson miss out.


Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------

